# My little Lola...



## BettaMama11 (Feb 20, 2011)

My little Lola has passed away suddenly...I have no idea what caused her to pass away, for the past couple of days she seemed to want to be by herself...I feel so sad to have lost her, and wish I could have known that there was something wrong...she seemed healthy. I feel like its my fault in some way, and wish I hadn't been away last week (was in the hospital for a week). Maybe I could have noticed something..

RIP my cute little Lola....didn't know that losing you would affect me so...my first little one to pass away... =( :BIGweepy:


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry ... I lost one of my sorority girls on Sunday. It just happens sometimes, don't be too hard on yourself, okay?


----------



## BettaMama11 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks fleetfish..its just so sad =(...hopefully she was happy before she passed... =(


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

When we lost our first fish, it was a lot harder than I expected for me. Sorry you lost your Lola.


----------



## BettaMama11 (Feb 20, 2011)

Canuck Fins said:


> When we lost our first fish, it was a lot harder than I expected for me. Sorry you lost your Lola.


Thanks Canuck Fins..luckily I have my other girls to distract me!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Lola. I had a betta named Lola that died about 2 months ago.


----------



## BettaMama11 (Feb 20, 2011)

awww I'm sorry for your loss...=( I lost my two other girls Marina and Leila in the same week last week was so sad...=(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost your other girls.


----------

